# wrong network interface



## wendellanderson (Mar 30, 2013)

I have FreeBSD (TrueOS) 9.1 installed (via PCBSD 9.1) on server with 2 gigabit network interfaces - em0 and em1.

A new jail was installed with warden command line, with flags set - allow.raw_sockets and allow.chflags. The install returned successful but with network error of jail not recognizing network interface re0,  and therefore no network connection.

/etc/rc.conf file here:

```
# FSCK Enhancements 
fsck_y_enable="YES" 

# Enable pbid
pbid_enable="YES"

# Enable the Warden
warden_enable="YES"

# Load the following kernel modules
kld_list="libiconv libmchain msdosfs_iconv sem ntfs ntfs_iconv udf udf_iconv ext2fs pefs xfs reiserfs smbfs fdescfs linsysfs"

# Enable FSC
fscd_enable="YES"

# Enable ntpd
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"

# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
ifconfig_em1="DHCP"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ifconfig_em1_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
hostname="eserver.kimalcorp.org"
sshd_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

[cmd=]ifconfig[/cmd] output here:

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
        ether 00:13:20:d6:fa:bc
        inet6 fe80::213:20ff:fed6:fabc%em0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
        inet 192.168.2.121 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
em1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:13:20:d6:fa:bd
        inet6 fe80::213:20ff:fed6:fabd%em1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7 
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

How do I set jail network interface to hardware em0?


Any help is appreciated

W. Anderson


----------



## kpa (Mar 30, 2013)

Clone lo(4) and bind the jail to that interface.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2013)

wendellanderson said:
			
		

> I have FreeBSD (TrueOS) 9.1 installed (via PCBSD 9.1) on server with 2 gigabit network interfaces - em0 and em1.



[thread=7290]*PC-BSD*, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD topics[/thread]


----------



## HarryE (Nov 22, 2013)

With warden you can have different jails running on top of different interfaces. Nice! Try `echo "em0" >/usr/jails/.yourjail.meta/iface`.


----------

